# growing outdoors in phoenix, az



## billy454 (Jun 23, 2007)

What would be the best time of year to plant out side in the Phoenix area?


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 23, 2007)

I would have to assume in the fall because it gets up to 120 in those parts in the summer right?


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 23, 2007)

the only thing bad about planting in fall would be that it would kick the plant into instant flower when planted do to natural lighting etc. lets see what others think.. i got a buddy in Havasu city and it gets to 120F there to but he plant in a half shaded area where the sun dont beat on them all day.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Jun 23, 2007)

I am in Albuquerque, and am having NO problems with my outdoor plants. A good tip: buy some screen-door material and hang it a foot or two above your plants. They can handle the heat as long as you water them accordingly, but not the direct sunlight that produces those tempuratures.


----------



## DBIRDdankz (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow thats kinda cool. I also grow my plants in phoenix arizona...they are about 6 weeks old as of right now. And the largest of them all are about 13 inches in height. Is that kinda short for 6 weeks??? I think my problem is that I need to plant them in larger pots. Also, alot of bugs and mites get on my plants. Is this gonna be a big problem in the end? I may have to get a screen to cover my plants around.

Also, my plants get a good 5 or 6 hours of direct sunlight and the rest of the day and the hottest part of the day they are in a shaded area with sunlight. And so far so good..

Any help is appreciated. newbie with questions!


----------

